# Formula MOD Dämpfer



## Xayok (27. Januar 2020)

Es gibt wohl im Hazzard Orange einen neuen Dämpfer von Formula zu sehen:









						Have Orange Bikes given us a spy shot of the first ever Formula coil shock?
					

Delivering rear wheel suspension on the new ltd ed Hazzard Racing Orange enduro bikes, we spotted what could be the first ever Formula coil shock.




					bikerumor.com


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Januar 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl im Hazzard Orange einen neuen Dämpfer von Formula zu sehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das er kommen wird ist klar (hab schon mit Formula Kontakt). Er wird wohl auch die nutzerfreundliche CTS Lösung haben. Ein genaues Datum der Veröffentlichung gibt es noch nicht, was wohl bedeuten wird, dass es noch eine Weile dauern wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (28. Januar 2020)

23. April wird als Termin genannt...


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Januar 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> 23. April wird als Termin genannt...


Glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Xayok (29. Januar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht.


Das ist die Woche vor dem Bikefestival Riva, das ergibt Sinn.

André


----------



## JDEM (29. Januar 2020)

Das klingt eindeutig nach dem 23. April


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Januar 2020)

Das Ding wandert sowas von an mein Rad! Ich find die Gabel schon sehr geil und dazu passend der Coil von ihnen. Die Farbe der Feder ist ja schnell geändert.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Januar 2020)

Die Farbe der Feder ist hammer!

Sammelbestellung?? Jemand dabei?


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. April 2020)




----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. April 2020)

Ich sehe zwei Dinge, die mich vermuten lassen, dass man den Dämpfer gut selbst entlüften kann. Wird man auch müssen, wenn der das CTS hat. 
Was sonst auffällt: Dicker, fetter Anschlagpuffer, sehr gut. Und die Kolbenstange ist auch nicht gerade schmächtig.


----------



## Xayok (18. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich sehe zwei Dinge, die mich vermuten lassen, dass man den Dämpfer gut selbst entlüften kann. Wird man auch müssen, wenn der das CTS hat.
> Was sonst auffällt: Dicker, fetter Anschlagpuffer, sehr gut. Und die Kolbenstange ist auch nicht gerade schmächtig.



Entlüftung ist wie bei der Gabel bei sauberer Arbeit beim CTS Umbau nicht nötig. Das CTS wird ausgebaut, minimal Öl eingefüllt, eingebaut. Fertig. 

Grüße 
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (18. April 2020)

Fesch, fesch - hätte ich nicht meinen neuen Rahmen mit Öhlins Coil Dämpfer geordert, dann hätte ich mir tatsächlich ein Gabel / Dämpfer-Set von Formula überlegt; das Lola kommt jedenfalls mächtig gut!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. April 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Entlüftung ist wie bei der Gabel bei sauberer Arbeit beim CTS Umbau nicht nötig. Das CTS wird ausgebaut, minimal Öl eingefüllt, eingebaut. Fertig.



Da wirst du Recht haben. Wird wie bei DVO oder Manitou sein. Am Ausgleichsbehälter muss man davor den Druck ablassen und dann eben wieder aufpumpen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2020)

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass man da was entlüften muss, wenn man das CTS ausbaut. Ich habe mich aber jetzt doch für einen EXT entschieden, bzw. werde erst mal einen auf mich abgestimmten Probe fahren und dann weiter sehen.


----------



## Xayok (18. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Da wirst du Recht haben. Wird wie bei DVO oder Manitou sein. Am Ausgleichsbehälter muss man davor den Druck ablassen und dann eben wieder aufpumpen.



Ich weiß es, ich hab am Formula schon ein CTS getauscht, ist eine relativ einfache Prozedur. 

Allerdings gibt es dazu bisher noch keine Manuals. 

Grüße 
André


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. April 2020)

Mein Hinweis zum Entlüften war nur, weil beim Dämpfer die entsprechende Schraube sehr sichtbar ist. Das hat den großen Vorteil, falls mal Luft drin ist, dass man eben selbst entlüften kann. Dämpferpumpe reicht. Der nötige Anschluss ist vermutlich der selbe wie bei der Dämpfungskartusche der Gabel.


----------



## Bubba-Gump (21. Juli 2020)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xayok (21. Juli 2020)

Es gibt bisher nicht mehr zu Wissen. Der Release Termin ist wegen offensichtlicher Gründe verschoben. Neues Datum steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Juli 2020)

Jetzt stehen ja auch erst mal die italienischen Sommerferien bis September an. Ich denke, das wird eher ein Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## Bubba-Gump (22. Juli 2020)

...


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2020)

Bis dahin konnte ich nicht warten und da der Preis sich wohl kaum zum EXT unterscheiden wird, habe ich mir den geholt. 

Im Nov. kommt die EXT Gabel raus. Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Xayok (23. Juli 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Bis dahin konnte ich nicht warten und da der Preis sich wohl kaum zum EXT unterscheiden wird, habe ich mir den geholt.
> 
> Im Nov. kommt die EXT Gabel raus. Bin schon gespannt.



Der Dämpfer wird wohl günstiger als der EXT und besitzt mit den CTS gegenüber dem sehr gut funktionierendem EXT einen entscheidenden Vorteil.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Juli 2020)

So teuer wird der Formula Dämpfer? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer wird wohl günstiger als der EXT und besitzt mit den CTS gegenüber dem sehr gut funktionierendem EXT einen entscheidenden Vorteil.


Auch wenn ich das CTS in der Selva doch schon gewechselt habe und nun mit dem Blauen zufrieden bin, sehe ich das ggü des EXT nicht als Vorteil, denn wenn man das richtige Setup gefunden hat, geht man da nicht mehr dran. Bei EXT kann ich mir den Dämpfer für den Preis des CTS anpassen lassen.


----------



## Xayok (23. Juli 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich das CTS in der Selva doch schon gewechselt habe und nun mit dem Blauen zufrieden bin, sehe ich das ggü des EXT nicht als Vorteil, denn wenn man das richtige Setup gefunden hat, geht man da nicht mehr dran. Bei EXT kann ich mir den Dämpfer für den Preis des CTS anpassen lassen.


Du darfst bei EXT für diese Anpassungen den Dämpfer immer hin und herschicken, selbst wenn er nur zu Mario muss, du kannst versuchen dir das schön zu reden. 

Der EXT funktioniert gut, ich mag die Möglichkeit das meiste selbst verstellen zu können. 

Eventuell wird es aber doch der neue Cane Creek. 

Grüße 
André


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Du darfst bei EXT für diese Anpassungen den Dämpfer immer hin und herschicken, selbst wenn er nur zu Mario muss, du kannst versuchen dir das schön zu reden.
> 
> Der EXT funktioniert gut, ich mag die Möglichkeit das meiste selbst verstellen zu können.
> 
> ...


Klar. Hinschicken ist doof aber wie oft mache ich das?


----------



## Xayok (23. Juli 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Klar. Hinschicken ist doof aber wie oft mache ich das?



Das kommt sehr auf die Vorlieben an, 2-3 Mal? 
So wars im Freundeskreis, der Dämpfer wurde zweimal angepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Juli 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> aber wie oft mache ich das?



Sehr oft. 

Den direkten Vergleich hast du sowieso nur mit dem CTS, weil du da in wenigen Minuten hin und zurück tauschen kannst.

Weiß jemand, was EXT alles ändert? Nur den Shimstack, sondern auch die Kolben (wie beim CTS)?

Ich bin ja gespannt, was sich Formula für die Zugstufe überlegt hat.


Bringt CC einen neuen Dämpfer?


----------



## Xayok (23. Juli 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bringt CC einen neuen Dämpfer?



Dazu wird es demnächst mehr Infos geben, aber es kommt etwas neues.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Juli 2020)

Okay. das wird dann in zwei, drei Jahren interessant, wenn die funktionierende Generation II kommt. ?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Juli 2020)

So weit ich das nun mit bekommen habe, war die Pressevorstellung sogar schon Ende Feber in Massa Marittima. Die Artikel dazu liegen also schon mal fertig in der Schublade und warten auf Veröffentlichung.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. August 2020)

Die Produktion läuft jedenfalls schon:


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. August 2020)

Na ich bin mal gespannt ob sich das CTS hier auch so einfach wechseln lässt und Benutzerfehler nicht gehäuft auftreten.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. August 2020)

Ich nehme an: Luft aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter lassen, Dämpfer in senkrechte Position bringen, CTS tauschen (dabei ev. Öl auffüllen), Ausgleichbehälter wieder befüllen und fertig. Beim Manitou Mara kann man das ja zb auch machen.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (7. August 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Na ich bin mal gespannt ob sich das CTS hier auch so einfach wechseln lässt und Benutzerfehler nicht gehäuft auftreten.


Wäre cool wenn die gleich wären wie bei der Gabel


----------



## Ahija (9. August 2020)

Steht auf der Liste.
Im Hazzard Video tauchen Federn in dem Violett auf... extrem lecker.

Bleibt zu hoffen das es die imperialen Maße noch geben wird. 216x63!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. August 2020)

Oder 222x70.

Ist für einen kleinen Hersteller leider alles nicht kostengükstig vor zu halten.


----------



## Ahija (10. August 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Oder 222x70.


Damit würde ein Mulletaufbau am G16 rausfallen. Wäre dann ne reine Parkmaschine.

Lassen wir uns überraschen was in zwei Wochen kommen mag.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. August 2020)

In zwei Wochen?


----------



## Ahija (10. August 2020)

Nicht mein Tag heute. 6 Wochen!

Vielleicht gibts in 2-3 Wochen ja was neues aus Hören-Sagen-Quellen..


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. August 2020)

Wie ich schon schrieb: Die Presseberichte sind schon längst fertig geschrieben und liegen in den Schubladen. Die warten alle auf's "Go". 

Ist aber eh gut so. Wenn die ordentlich und in Ruhe vor produzieren, kann jeder bedient werden.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. September 2020)

Ich fang' schon mal mit dem Trommelwirbel an. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. September 2020)

Fotoalbum: 






						Formula-Mod Photo Album - Pinkbike
					

The World's biggest biking photo gallery of photos like, crashes, north shore. Formula-Mod



					www.pinkbike.com
				





Videos:














						Formula Mod CTS Swapping Procedure Video - Pinkbike
					

Formula Mod CTS swapping procedure - Bike Connection Agency Winter 2020




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## nmk (22. September 2020)

__





						MOD – Formula
					






					www.rideformula.com


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. September 2020)

Etwas wenig Auswahl bei den Einbaulängen.


----------



## Xayok (22. September 2020)

Formula Mod: Neuer Stahlfeder-Dämpfer für Enduro-Biker
					

Der neue Formula Mod ist ein Stahlfeder-Dämpfer für Enduro-Fahrer, der dank einer speziellen Dämpfung leicht getunt werden kann.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Die Einbaulängen waren schon lange so kommuniziert.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. September 2020)

Von wem? Ich habe nichts davon gehört, bin aber auch weder Hersteller noch Händler. 

Damit ist bei mir der Weg frei für den EXT Arma. Der soll ja auch nicht so schlecht sein.


----------



## Ahija (22. September 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Formula Mod: Neuer Stahlfeder-Dämpfer für Enduro-Biker
> 
> 
> Der neue Formula Mod ist ein Stahlfeder-Dämpfer für Enduro-Fahrer, der dank einer speziellen Dämpfung leicht getunt werden kann.
> ...


Ist mir auch neu das die EBL kommuniziert waren.

Ich habs auch nur hinten herum erfahren und still und heimlich ein Tränchen verdrückt.


----------



## Xayok (22. September 2020)

Vielleicht war es falsch ausgedrückt, es war absehbar, dass es nur metrisch (inkl. Trunnion) geben wird, und das die Nachfrage hauptsächlich nach 2 Größen da sein würde, zumindest in der Menge, in der es die Entwicklung verschiedener Längen ermöglicht. So weit mir bekannt, sind weitere Längen nicht grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen, dafür müsste aber die entsprechende Nachfrage vorhanden sein, bzw. wohl ein OE Kunde zuschlagen wollen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. September 2020)

Ja, das ist schon verständlich, aber man muss sich halt auch überlegen, wie der Kundenkreis aussieht. Die Nachrüster sind damit erst mal aus dem Rennen. 
Vielleicht hat Formula auch den OEM Markt im Fokus. Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Xayok (22. September 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja, das ist schon verständlich, aber man muss sich halt auch überlegen, wie der Kundenkreis aussieht. Die Nachrüster sind damit erst mal aus dem Rennen.
> Vielleicht hat Formula auch den OEM Markt im Fokus. Ich weiß es nicht.



Wenn du wirklich Geld maachen möchtest, dann konzentrierst du dich natürlich auf OE. Aftermarket ist nice-to-have, aber da rollt nicht der Rubel.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. September 2020)

Mit OEM haben sich schon viele die Finger verbrannt. Ganz übel war es bei BOS. Und so wie in diesem Sektor die Preise gedrückt werden - auch nicht einfach, wenn du deine Fertigung im nicht Billiglohnland Italien hast. 

Ist Formula bei Propain eigentlich wieder raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (22. September 2020)

Wird wohl noch andere Grössen geben:


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. September 2020)

Die Sache mit den Dimensionen:



Einfach mal die Kommentare lesen. 

Fährt halt nicht jeder einen Wegwerfrahmen. 


Auf den Straßenpreis bin ich bekannt. 25% Rabatt sollten möglich sein.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (23. September 2020)

Was steht da? Hab kein Instagram.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. September 2020)

Circa 50% der Einträge sind ein Wunsch nach diversen Einbaumaßen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. September 2020)

An sich wären sie ja echt blöd, nicht möglichst viele Einbaumaße im Vorhinein beachtet zu haben. EXT macht das ja auch. Aus einem metrischen 210x55 Dämpfer könnte man durch Weglassen von Spacern auch schnell einen Dämpfer mit 222x67 machen, aus einem 230x65 Dämpfer einen mit 230x60 mit einem Spacer unter dem Endanschlagpuffer usw. usw. Wer sich traut, könnte ja 230x65 Dämpfer am Hauptzylinder 8 mm abdrehen. Dann hätte man auch 222x65 mm.  

Ob es noch weitere CTS Ventile geben wird? Damals bei der 35er ging's ja auch mit drei Ventilen los und jetzt gibt es sieben.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. September 2020)

Auf Facebook:


----------



## Ahija (23. September 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Auf Facebook:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1121579


Sag doch sowas nicht....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. September 2020)

Na ja. Mehr Zeit zum Sparen bzw. zum jetzt Geld für etwas anderes ausgeben.


----------



## Ahija (23. September 2020)

Hat da jemand Mullet gerufen? Nicht? Ich hätte schwören können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. September 2020)

Mit Doppelbrückengabel?


----------



## Xyz79 (23. September 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Mit OEM haben sich schon viele die Finger verbrannt. Ganz übel war es bei BOS. Und so wie in diesem Sektor die Preise gedrückt werden - auch nicht einfach, wenn du deine Fertigung im nicht Billiglohnland Italien hast.
> 
> Ist Formula bei Propain eigentlich wieder raus?


Jip. Formula ist bei Propain leider wieder raus.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Oktober 2020)

Was ich mir heute beim Biken gedacht habe: Die Sache mit der Friktion oder besser gesagt mit dem Ansprechverhalten (und letztlich auch Endprogression) im Ausgleichsbehälter: Da verfolgen die Hersteller ja teils ganz unterschiedliche Ansätze. EXT macht das sehr klassisch mit einem Trennkolben und 14 mm Kolbenstange. Dennoch kommen die mit nur 55 psi aus. Am alten Arma waren es noch 40 psi. Das war vielleicht schon zu wenig -> Kavitation in manchen Fällen?
Cane Creek fährt zb 150 psi Druck, hat aber auch nur eine 8 bzw 9 mm Kolbenstange und muss entsprechend weniger Öl verdrängen. Welchen Durchmesser die Trennkolben haben, weiß ich leider nicht. An den EXT Dämpfern dürften die aber bei weitem mehr Durchmesser haben, als der des CCDB zB.
DVO war meines Wissens einer der ersten Hersteller, der statt eines Trennkolbens eine Bladder verwendet. Der MOD verwendet ja nun auch eine und soll dann auch mit 90 psi auskommen. Die große Frage ist bei solchen Konstruktionen immer, wie sich der Druck auf die Bladder auswirkt. Je nach dem, wie das gestaltet ist, ist die Angriffsfläche entweder fast wie ein Kolben, kann aber, wie beim Druckausgleichssystem einer Zentralheizung, auch viel mehr Fläche haben. 
Welche Mengen an Öl werden beim Einfedern verdrängt? Bei einer 14 mm Kolbenstange und 65 mm Hub sprechen wir da von ca. 10 ml. Ich denke, bei den EXT Dämpfern wird der Trennkolben einen Durchmesser von so um die 28 mm haben. Wäre dann so circa 16 mm Hub, der er beim vollen Einfedern macht. Aber was macht die Bladder? Ich finde, das zu wissen ist insofern wichtig, als wir doch wissen, dass Druck Kraft mal Fläche ist. Es ist nett, wenn man weiß, wie viel psi Druck auf's System kommt, aber ohne die Bladderfläche zu wissen, sagt das recht wenig aus.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Oktober 2020)

We Go Behind the Scenes of the Formula Mod Shock R&D.
					

Formula introduced the Mod shock based on their moto shocks but with the Selva fork's CTS damper. We found out how that project came together.




					www.wideopenmountainbike.com


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Oktober 2020)

Die ersten zwei Trunnion Maßen sind jetzt auch gelistet: 

185x55, 205x65


----------



## Xayok (14. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Was ich mir heute beim Biken gedacht habe: Die Sache mit der Friktion oder besser gesagt mit dem Ansprechverhalten (und letztlich auch Endprogression) im Ausgleichsbehälter: Da verfolgen die Hersteller ja teils ganz unterschiedliche Ansätze. EXT macht das sehr klassisch mit einem Trennkolben und 14 mm Kolbenstange. Dennoch kommen die mit nur 55 psi aus. Am alten Arma waren es noch 40 psi. Das war vielleicht schon zu wenig -> Kavitation in manchen Fällen?
> Cane Creek fährt zb 150 psi Druck, hat aber auch nur eine 8 bzw 9 mm Kolbenstange und muss entsprechend weniger Öl verdrängen. Welchen Durchmesser die Trennkolben haben, weiß ich leider nicht. An den EXT Dämpfern dürften die aber bei weitem mehr Durchmesser haben, als der des CCDB zB.
> DVO war meines Wissens einer der ersten Hersteller, der statt eines Trennkolbens eine Bladder verwendet. Der MOD verwendet ja nun auch eine und soll dann auch mit 90 psi auskommen. Die große Frage ist bei solchen Konstruktionen immer, wie sich der Druck auf die Bladder auswirkt. Je nach dem, wie das gestaltet ist, ist die Angriffsfläche entweder fast wie ein Kolben, kann aber, wie beim Druckausgleichssystem einer Zentralheizung, auch viel mehr Fläche haben.
> Welche Mengen an Öl werden beim Einfedern verdrängt? Bei einer 14 mm Kolbenstange und 65 mm Hub sprechen wir da von ca. 10 ml. Ich denke, bei den EXT Dämpfern wird der Trennkolben einen Durchmesser von so um die 28 mm haben. Wäre dann so circa 16 mm Hub, der er beim vollen Einfedern macht. Aber was macht die Bladder? Ich finde, das zu wissen ist insofern wichtig, als wir doch wissen, dass Druck Kraft mal Fläche ist. Es ist nett, wenn man weiß, wie viel psi Druck auf's System kommt, aber ohne die Bladderfläche zu wissen, sagt das recht wenig aus.



Dein Vergleich vermisst den erheblichen Unterschied zwischen Singletube und Twintube Aufbau. An anderer Stelle wurde doch bereits angesprochen, dass dies erheblichen Einfluss auf den Durchmesser von Schaft und Sealhead hat. 

Grüße 
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Oktober 2020)

Es hat aber keine Auswirkung auf die Tatsache, dass Öl verdrängt werden muss.


----------



## Xayok (15. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Es hat aber keine Auswirkung auf die Tatsache, dass Öl verdrängt werden muss.


Es sind jedoch zwei völlig unterschiedliche Arten und Weisen der Verdrängung mit unterschiedlichem Volumen. 
Ein DB Coil hat einen völlig anderen Kreislauf als ein Jade X entsprechend andere Kolbendurchmesser und IFP bzw Bladder. 

Beide Systeme haben bestimmte Grundbedingungen physikalischer Natur, weshalb ein direkter Vergleich kaum Sinn ergibt. Dazu zählen auch die Ölmengen, die Piston oder Bladder aufnehmen müssen. Sieh dir doch mal die unterschiedlichen Kreisläufe an, Schnittgraphiken gibt es zu den unterschiedlichen Aufbauten. 

Grüße 
André


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Oktober 2020)

Keine Sorge. Die kenne ich.


----------



## Xayok (15. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die kenne ich.


Dann sollten dir doch die Fehler in deinen ursprünglichen Annahmen bewusst werden?
Wo genau kommst du nicht weiter?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Oktober 2020)

Also die Hersteller behaupten ja nun fast durchgängig, dass sie das Ansprechverhalten der Dämpfer dadurch verbessern, dass sie die Reibung und den Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter absenken. Dazu werden unterschiedliche Konzepte verfolgt. Wie gut die jeweils funktionieren, das ist die Frage. Und ob's überhaupt so ein großes Ding ist.  Dass eine Bladder zb kein Losbrechmoment hat, ist klar.


----------



## Xayok (15. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Also die Hersteller behaupten ja nun fast durchgängig, dass sie das Ansprechverhalten der Dämpfer dadurch verbessern, dass sie die Reibung und den Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter absenken. Dazu werden unterschiedliche Konzepte verfolgt. Wie gut die jeweils funktionieren, das ist die Frage. Und ob's überhaupt so ein großes Ding ist.  Dass eine Bladder zb kein Losbrechmoment hat, ist klar.



Eine kurze Anekdote dazu. Für den CC DB gibt es auch die Möglichkeit einen Bladder nachzurüsten, damit ist er gerade zu Beginn noch sensibler, allerdings muss da beim Einbau sehr genau vorgegangen werden, da es den sonst bei Nutzung zerlegen kann. 
Wegen der "einfacheren" Wartung, und durch das Twintube Design kann viel Ansprechverhalten jedoch schon in den Ölkreisläufen realisiert werden, das circulierende Öl muss nur in sehr geringen Mengen aufgenommen werden. Da Überdruck das Öl aber ansonsten durch die Ventile drückt, kann dort auch ein IFP sitzen. Das IFP ist Dauerhaltbarer und Kavitation wird dort nicht so schnell stattfinden, da mit genug Druck beausfschlagt.

Ergibt das für dich Sinn?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Oktober 2020)

Ja das ist so. Daher ist es auch beim EXT interessant, dass er mit nur 55 psi läuft, allerdings eben mit 14 mm Kolbenstange. CC hat 8 mm oder 9,5 mm. Kavitation wird immer wieder als Problem genannt. Ist beim Twintube Design natürlich schön, dass hier das Öl zirkuliert. 
Der Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter ist ja, habe ich schon beschrieben, nicht isoliert zu betrachten. Es kommt auch auf die Fläche des Trennkolbens an. Bei Formula wird die Bladder schon haltbar sein. Beim CCDB habe ich bewußt nicht umgerüstet.


----------



## Xayok (15. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja das ist so. Daher ist es auch beim EXT interessant, dass er mit nur 55 psi läuft, allerdings eben mit 14 mm Kolbenstange. CC hat 8 mm oder 9,5 mm. Kavitation wird immer wieder als Problem genannt. Ist beim Twintube Design natürlich schön, dass hier das Öl zirkuliert.
> Der Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter ist ja, habe ich schon beschrieben, nicht isoliert zu betrachten. Es kommt auch auf die Fläche des Trennkolbens an. Bei Formula wird die Bladder schon haltbar sein. Beim CCDB habe ich bewußt nicht umgerüstet.



Aber der EXT ist kein Twintube? Daher nicht mit dem CC DB vergleichbar.
Welchen Trennkolben meinst du? IFP oder den Oil-Seal-Head? Das sind zwei unterschiedliche, die beide trennen.
Auch Formula und Cane Creek sind wieder unterschiedliche Designs, daher nicht vergleichbar. 

Wenn Vergleich, dann Dämpfer der gleichen Bauart, also FOX mit Cane Creek und Oehlins, sowie EXT mit Formula und DVO und Rock Shox. 

Grüße
André


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Oktober 2020)

ich schreibe immer vom IFP. Wo arbeitet der Oil Seal Head als Trennkolben? Warum ich das nicht einfach auf die verdrängte Menge an Öl runter brechen kann, verstehe ich derzeit nicht. Das hängt doch nur vom Kolbenstangendurchmesser und Hub ab. Dass der Ölfluss unterschiedlich ist, ist klar. Da fällt der MOD aber ganz besonders aus der Reihe, weil das Druckstufenventil CTS like von oben nach unten durch pumpt.


----------



## Xayok (15. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ich schreibe immer vom IFP. Wo arbeitet der Oil Seal Head als Trennkolben? Warum ich das nicht einfach auf die verdrängte Menge an Öl runter brechen kann, verstehe ich derzeit nicht. Das hängt doch nur vom Kolbenstangendurchmesser und Hub ab. Dass der Ölfluss unterschiedlich ist, ist klar. Da fällt der MOD aber ganz besonders aus der Reihe, weil das Druckstufenventil CTS like von oben nach unten durch pumpt.





			https://www.bikerumor.com/ezoimgfmt/bikerumor-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Cane-Creek-Double-Barrel-Inline-mountain-bike-air-shock-diagrams0.jpg?ezimgfmt=ng:webp/ngcb4
		


Schau dir hier mal die Unterschiede beim einfachsten Aufbau an. 

Grüße
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Oktober 2020)

Ah. ich verstehe, was du meinst. Trennkolben ist für mich "Trennung von Flüssigkeit zu Gas".


----------



## Xayok (15. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ah. ich verstehe, was du meinst. Trennkolben ist für mich "Trennung von Flüssigkeit zu Gas".



Ja, das war mir dann auch so weit klar. Zweiter Punkt der dort sichtbar ist, wie die Kreisläufe unterschiedlich Öl verdrängen, bzw eigentlich meehr bewegen, beim Monotube kann man von Verdrängen sprechen, beim TwinTube ehr von Circulieren. Daher ist bei den beiden der Einfluss des IFP/Bladder oder Trennkolben unterschiedlich.
Spannend hierbei, dargestellt sind Iterationen der Dämpfer, bei denen beim Twintube ein Bladder zum Einsatz kommt (beim Inline ist die Ölmenge geringer als beim großen DB, bei sehr viel und schnellem Einsatz ist das eine der Schwachstellen), beim Monotube ist es dort genau umgekehrt, IFP, statt des sonst an Monotubedämpfern mit Ausgleichsbehälter gerne eingesetzten Bladders.
Es scheint also nicht rein um die Ölmenge zu gehen, es gibt andere Faktoren, die das beeinflussen. Schwer zu sagen, ob das rein Friktion ist.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Oktober 2020)

Bei hoher Dynamik, also schnellem Einfedern usw. kommt's ja auch drauf an, wie am Dämpfer insgesamt der Ölfluss konstruiert ist. Beim CCDB mit Ausgleichsbehälter kann das Öl schnell wieder zurück hinter den Hauptkolben fließen. Beim Monotube Dämpfer muss diesen Job das Main Valve übernehmen und wenn das nicht mehr kann, geht das Öl eben direkt durch die LSC und HSC und drückt dann den IFP Kolben zusammen. Bei sehr hoher Dynamik kann das schon dazu führen, dass der IFP beim Monotube Dämpfer mehr Hub machen muss.
Beim MOD ist eben interessant, dass die HSC verkehrt herum angeströmt wird. Wäre interessant zu sehen, wie da der Ölfluss insgesamt aussieht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2020)

Es sind wieder ein paar neue Maße online:

*SIZES*

                              Standard

                              210x 55, 52.5, 50, 47.5 - 230x 65, 62.5, 60, 57.5

                              Trunnion

                              185x 55, 52.5, 50, 47.5 - 205x 65, 62.5, 60, 57.5


----------



## Xayok (21. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Es sind wieder ein paar neue Maße online:
> 
> *SIZES*
> 
> ...



Die weiteren Maße werden durch Hubreduzierung realisiert. Ist einfach und schnell zu handhaben, es werden Abstandshalter aufgeclipst.

Grüße
André


----------



## Osti (21. Oktober 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Die weiteren Maße werden durch Hubreduzierung realisiert. Ist einfach und schnell zu handhaben, es werden Abstandshalter aufgeclipst.
> 
> Grüße
> André



wo werden die denn aufgeclipst? Einfach auf die Kolbenstange? Unter den Bumper?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2020)

Letzte Woche wusste Cosmic Sports noch nichts davon. 

War aber irgendwo schon absehbar, dass das so gelöst ist.
Geclipst wird intern, wenn der Hub beim Ausfedern begrenzt werden soll, extern, wenn das Einfedern begrenzt werden soll.

222x67 mm coming.


----------



## Xayok (21. Oktober 2020)

Osti schrieb:


> wo werden die denn aufgeclipst? Einfach auf die Kolbenstange? Unter den Bumper?


Exakt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2020)

Damit könnt man den Hub dann auch auf das Maximum tunen. Hängt bei einigen Rahmen ja hauptsächlich vom montierten Reifen u.dgl. ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xayok (21. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Damit könnt man den Hub dann auch auf das Maximum tunen. Hängt bei einigen Rahmen ja hauptsächlich vom montierten Reifen u.dgl. ab.



Jein, manchmal ist auch die Kinematik nicht optimal um das letzte bisschen Hub rauszuholen, vgl. hierzu Levo/stumpjumper und Cane Creek Dämpfer (wobei andere das wohl auch nicht mochten).

Darüber hinaus kann man da aber mit Spielen. Vorsicht jedoch bei allen Rahmen mit Clevis!

André


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2020)

War zb beim Giant Reigen/Trance auch so. Das wurde dann sehr degressiv. 
Kolissionskontrolle usw. ist klar. Muss man ja sowieso machen, weil gerade beim MOD der Ausgleichsbehälter sehr lang ist. 

Alles, was mit Spacern geht, ist zu begrüßen. Dann kann man den Dämpfer eher zum Nachfolgerahmen mit nehmen.


----------



## Osti (21. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Damit könnt man den Hub dann auch auf das Maximum tunen. Hängt bei einigen Rahmen ja hauptsächlich vom montierten Reifen u.dgl. ab.



das war so ein bisschen mein Gedanke beim Sentinel. Bei den L-Rahmen aus Carbon ist ja bekannt, dass sich 60mm Hub ausgehen.


----------



## Rollmann (9. November 2020)

Nabend.
Hat irgend jemand neue Infos zur Verfügbarkeit?


----------



## Ahija (10. November 2020)

Frag mal bei cosmicsports an. Die sind Importeur für alles was Formula angeht.
Ich hatte dort für die neuen Selva R Modelle gefragt. Mindestens 3 Wochen werden vermutet.. allerdings bis open Ende.


----------



## Rollmann (10. November 2020)

Ahija schrieb:


> Frag mal bei cosmicsports an. Die sind Importeur für alles was Formula angeht.
> Ich hatte dort für die neuen Selva R Modelle gefragt. Mindestens 3 Wochen werden vermutet.. allerdings bis open Ende.


Cosmic hat mit gerade geantwortet: "...voraussichtlich Mitte / Ende November..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Dezember 2020)

Hier ein kleiner Testbericht, der zwar wenig aussagt, aber auch davon berichtet, dass Formula angeblich jeden Dämpfer auf das jeweilige Bike abstimmt. 









						Gainful Grip with the Formula Mod MTB Coil Shock [Review]
					

If you're hungry for the fluid sensitivity and all day consistency of a coil shock, alongside a wide range of tunability, the Formula Mod might be your next great go-faster mountain bike upgrade.




					www.singletracks.com
				





Was mir aber auch so langsam dämmert: Viel günstiger als ein EXT Dämpfer wird der ohne große Rabatte nicht werden.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. Dezember 2020)

Deshalb ist auch ein Storia als Testdämpfer auf dem Weg zu mir. Bei dem mod kommt ja noch die Feder bei. Beim Storia sin 2 Federn dabei


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Dezember 2020)

Und die MOD Federn sind sau teuer. 150 Euro das Stück.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. Dezember 2020)

Dann wäre man mit ebenfalls 2 Federn über dem Storia. Zumindest bei uvp


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Dezember 2020)

Handbuch und Dimensionen sind online:


https://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/MOD-Owner-Manual.pdf
https://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/Mod_dimensions.pdf

Positiv: 200 h Wartungsintervall.


----------



## Osti (28. Dezember 2020)

gibts das Teil eigentlich schon irgendwo?


----------



## Xayok (28. Dezember 2020)

Osti schrieb:


> gibts das Teil eigentlich schon irgendwo?


Ist überall bestellbar.


----------



## Osti (28. Dezember 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Ist überall bestellbar.


bestellbar und verfügbar sind ja zwei Paar verschiedene Schuhe.... 

die Bestellung der Selva letzten Januar war ja schon ein Akt bei Cosmic, wäre daher schön wenn nen Shop schon was vorrätig hätte...


----------



## Xayok (28. Dezember 2020)

Osti schrieb:


> bestellbar und verfügbar sind ja zwei Paar verschiedene Schuhe....
> 
> die Bestellung der Selva letzten Januar war ja schon ein Akt bei Cosmic, wäre daher schön wenn nen Shop schon was vorrätig hätte...


Die Dämpfer sind bei Cosmic verfügbar.

Grüße André


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Dezember 2020)

Cosmic hat leider den Zugriff zum Webshop gesperrt. Sonst könnte man da nun selber nachsehen. 
War auch in Sachen Teilenummern praktisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Cosmic hat leider den Zugriff zum Webshop gesperrt. Sonst könnte man da nun selber nachsehen.
> War auch in Sachen Teilenummern praktisch.


Das finde ich auch äußerst schade. Hat bei Sonderbestellungen bei Bike-Components alles beschleunigt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Dezember 2020)

Eben. Ich glaube, da wird der Kunde ein wenig falsch eingeschätzt. Formula, EXT und Co wird doch sowieso nur von Freaks gekauft. 
Teilenummern verringern die Fehleranfälligkeit enorm. Darum gibt es die ja.


----------



## Xayok (29. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Eben. Ich glaube, da wird der Kunde ein wenig falsch eingeschätzt. Formula, EXT und Co wird doch sowieso nur von Freaks gekauft.
> Teilenummern verringern die Fehleranfälligkeit enorm. Darum gibt es die ja.


Die findest du alle hier: http://katalog.cosmicsports.de/#0


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Dezember 2020)

Alles bei weitem nicht. Bis vor wenigen Monaten gab's Teilenummern zu einzelnen Shims.


----------



## Xayok (29. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Alles bei weitem nicht. Bis vor wenigen Monaten gab's Teilenummern zu einzelnen Shims.


Wofür?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Dezember 2020)

Nimm als Beispiel eine Dichtung. Dann weißt du, wofür man das braucht.


----------



## Xayok (29. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Nimm als Beispiel eine Dichtung. Dann weißt du, wofür man das braucht.


Danke!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Januar 2021)

Verfügbar + Rabatt, aber halbwegs italienisch sollte man können bzw. keine Berührungsängste mit Italien haben: https://www.alessibici.com/product/formula-mod/


----------



## Xayok (15. Januar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Verfügbar + Rabatt, aber halbwegs italienisch sollte man können bzw. keine Berührungsängste mit Italien haben: https://www.alessibici.com/product/formula-mod/


Ärgerlich, wenn man im Zweifelsfall über den Händler einschicken muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Januar 2021)

Hab ich früher auch gedacht. Früher habe ich auch gedacht, dass Händler/Vertrieb Probleme schnell beheben. Heute weiß ich, dass man so ziemlich alles am Bike doppelt haben muss. Sollte meine Selva defekt werden, habe ich noch eine Cane Creek Helm als Ersatzgabel auf Lager, usw usw usw.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Januar 2021)

Bike24 hat jetzt Einzelstücke lagernd:






						Formula MOD Stahlfeder Dämpfer - 210x55mm - matt schwarz
					

Formulas erster Dämpfer mit dem bewährten Compression Tuning System (CTS) für maximale Anpassbarkeit. ▶ Ausführung: 210x55mm - matt schwarz




					www.bike24.at
				









						Formula Lightweight Stahlfeder für MOD Dämpfer - 55mm - titanium
					

Ersatz-Stahlfeder für Formula MOD Hinterbaudämpfer. Erhältlich mit verschiedenen Federhärten. ▶ Ausführung: 55mm - titanium




					www.bike24.at
				





Preislich kommt man auf ca. 710 Euro inkl. Feder.


----------



## hans7 (28. Januar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hab ich früher auch gedacht. Früher habe ich auch gedacht, dass Händler/Vertrieb Probleme schnell beheben. Heute weiß ich, dass man so ziemlich alles am Bike doppelt haben muss. Sollte meine Selva defekt werden, habe ich noch eine Cane Creek Helm als Ersatzgabel auf Lager, usw usw usw.



Und ich dachte nur ich hab den Vogel, alles auf Reserve haben zu müssen ;-)
Nur ich hab ein zweites Bike als Reserve,, zwar nicht ganz, weil es woanders steht, aber im Fall der Fälle relativ schnell erreichbar.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Januar 2021)

Ich hätt auch noch einen alten Rahmen hier liegen, den ich zur Not schnell aufbauen könnte. 
Aber zwei ebenbürtige Bikes wären mir zu teuer. Etwas billiges wie Rennrad ist mir zu gefährlich. 
Aber durch den riesen Haufen Schnee, den wir heuer bekommen haben, habe ich auch Spaß am Wandern entdeckt.
Ich wer alt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Februar 2021)

Nubuk Bikes hat schon ein paar Ersatzteile gelistet. Wie bei Formula recht häufig: Die Preise sind moderat.


----------



## orudne (17. Mai 2021)

Ich hab mittlerweile einen MOD in meinem Banshee Prime. 
Geht ganz schön knapp zu, aber scheint nix zu kollidieren. 




Gefahren bin ich noch nicht, aber ich hoffe, dass sich eine kleine Feierabendrunde morgen einbauen lässt. 

@Xayok 
Magst Du mal den Thread umbenennen mit irgendwas mit Formula MOD, damit er besser gefunden werden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xayok (17. Mai 2021)

orudne schrieb:


> Ich hab mittlerweile einen MOD in meinem Banshee Prime.
> Geht ganz schön knapp zu, aber scheint nix zu kollidieren.
> Anhang anzeigen 1273913
> Gefahren bin ich noch nicht, aber ich hoffe, dass sich eine kleine Feierabendrunde morgen einbauen lässt.
> ...


Hab ich angepasst.

Grüße
André


----------



## orudne (17. Mai 2021)

Xayok schrieb:


> Hab ich angepasst.
> 
> Grüße
> André


Danke.


----------



## orudne (17. Mai 2021)

Der Dämpfer ist nicht besonders schwer für einen Stahlfederdämpfer und die Feder erfreulich leicht. 

Dämpfer 477 g (185x55)
Feder 272 g (55-500)

Einstellen der Zugstufe am Prime V3 ist fummelig. Zum Glück sind die Klicks gut spür-/hörbar. Und mit einem alten Reifenheber geht’s ganz ok.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juni 2021)

Das ist ja interessant. Da fallen einige Rahmen weg. Macht es denn einen Unterschied, wenn die Kolbenstange um 90° gedreht wird?


----------



## Xayok (7. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Das ist ja interessant. Da fallen einige Rahmen weg. Macht es denn einen Unterschied, wenn die Kolbenstange um 90° gedreht wird?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1287637


Ja, der Dämpfer kann Kräften nicht mehr ausweichen und wird quasi durch "Querkräfte" "geknickt". Eine sehr häufiger Ursache für frühzeitigen Dämpfertot bei den meisten Herstellern.


----------



## Symion (7. Juni 2021)

Exakt, kann ich so bestätigen.
Nicht umsonst hat Cane Creek für solche Rahmen extra Kolbenstangendurchmesser von 8 auf 9,5mm Stahl Vollmaterial geändert. Die 8er sind reihenweise bei den Specialized Bikes geknickt.
Auch Fox ist jetzt beim DHX2 von 9 auf 9,5mm gegangen.
Selbst Luftdämpfer haben damit ihre Probleme, bekommen dann gerne Abrieb auf der Innenseite der Luftkammer und ziehen deutlich schneller Luft in die Dämpfung.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juni 2021)

Interessant. Ich dachte es wäre hier gleich.


----------



## orudne (9. Juni 2021)

Nach etwas hin und her heute die erste Runde mit dem MOD gedreht. 
Da brauch ich aber noch ein zwei Testrunden, bis der eingestellt ist.

Da ich am Ende die Compression komplett offen hatte, hab ich jetzt erstmal das softere, golden, CTS eingebaut. Geht sehr einfach.

Weiß jemand, was für eine Viskosität hat das Formula Öl im Dämpfer hat?


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juni 2021)

orudne schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was für eine Viskosität hat das Formula Öl im Dämpfer hat?


Leider nicht aber ich habe die Artikel Nummer:

AM40016-00


----------



## orudne (10. Juni 2021)

Die 2 cl hab ich jetzt mal mit meinem Motorex 2,5 Öl aufgefüllt, bei der Menge dürfte das nichts machen. 

Wenn ich das jetzt aber noch 5 x hin und her stöpsel, dann kommt schon was zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juni 2021)

Öl kommt nicht in die Verpackung weil sie sonst eine größere bräuchten, wurde mir gesagt. Ebenfalls wird es ein Update bzgl. der o.g. Montage geben, sodass diese auch möglich sein wird.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Juni 2021)

Warum die nicht einfach sagen können: "Irgend ein ÖL mit VI und cSt XY."?


----------



## Homi09 (15. Juni 2021)

Ich hab mir das Öl einfach über meinen örtlichen Fahrradhändler bestellt. Der wiederum bekommt es von cosmic sports. Lieferzeit ca. 1 Woche und kostet 18 €. Leider sind auf dem Etikett keine technischen Daten, kann also nichts zur Viskosität sagen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Juni 2021)

Der MOD macht sich sehr gut in diesem Hobel. Bester Dämpfer den ich bisher hatte, v.a. gegenüber dem im Nachhinein echt seltsamen Float DPX2.

Allerdings nach jetzt wenigen Wochen Einsatz heftiger Abrieb durch spring buckling. Schon nach der ersten Ausfahrt war Lackabrieb auf der Innenseite der Feder erkennbar. Jetzt ist es deutlich am Dämpfergehäuse sichtbar. Die Witze schreiben sich von selbst... typisch italienisch: High-end-performance, nur nicht lange.
Wie sieht das bei euch aus?

Ach ja, ich hab noch eine 400er Feder neuwertig zu verkaufen! Auch titanfarben, auch 65mm Einbaulänge.


----------



## Ahija (23. Juni 2021)

Sieht bei meinem CaneCreek DB Coil genauso aus. Ich habs immer auf Dreck geschoben, der zwischen Federringen und Plastik zerscheuert wird.

Rein optischer Natur.


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Juni 2021)

Das ist definitiv kein Dreck gewesen, da nur im Trockenen gefahren. Der Dämpfer ist auf den Fotos noch nie geputzt worden. Man hört das metallische Heulen bei Kontakt sogar ziemlich deutlich und sieht auch den Materialabtrag auf dem Foto. Das ist nicht bloß durchgescheuertes Eloxal.
Naja, kann ich jetzt eh nichts machen. Wenn denn tatsächlich was kaputt gehen sollte, wird Formula hoffentlich gnädig sein - ist ja alles original.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Juni 2021)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> wird Formula hoffentlich gnädig sein - ist ja alles original.


Kannst du zu Cosmic Sport schicken. Es gibt einen anderen Body Sleeve für den Dämpfer. Die, seit einem Monat aus Italien verschickt werden haben diesen schon installiert.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Juni 2021)

Klebeband. Ich hab am ganzen Bike weiß Gott wie viel mit Klebeband abgeklebt. 

Hab ja gestern einen Arma bekommen und als erstes den zweiteiligen Anschlagpuffer mit Klebeband verklebt. Bei einem 850 Euro Teil.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juni 2021)

Hoffentlich nur mit dem guten, hautfarbenen Fox-Tesa. 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Juni 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Klebeband. Ich hab am ganzen Bike weiß Gott wie viel mit Klebeband abgeklebt.
> 
> Hab ja gestern einen Arma bekommen und als erstes den zweiteiligen Anschlagpuffer mit Klebeband verklebt. Bei einem 850 Euro Teil.


War auch meine erste Aktion, nur, dass ich einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber genommen habe. Klebeband wird doch hier im Nu durchgescheuert. Es gibt einen Bodysleeve 2.0.


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Kannst du zu Cosmic Sport schicken. Es gibt einen anderen Body Sleeve für den Dämpfer. Die, seit einem Monat aus Italien verschickt werden haben diesen schon installiert.


Interessant, danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde mal nachfragen bezüglich Dauer, etc.  habe keine Lust wochenlang auf den Dämpfer zu verzichten.

Hat jemand schon den neuen sleeve? Was wurde geändert?

Klebeband bringt an der Stelle doch nix. Die Stahlfeder zerreibt das doch im Nu.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Juni 2021)

Das gute Band von Tesa ist sehr robust.


----------



## decade26 (29. Juni 2021)

Fährt jemand schon eine andere Feder in seinem Mod? Ne SAR z.B?


----------



## F124 (30. Juni 2021)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Interessant, danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde mal nachfragen bezüglich Dauer, etc.  habe keine Lust wochenlang auf den Dämpfer zu verzichten.
> 
> Hat jemand schon den neuen sleeve? Was wurde geändert?



Das ist ein Kunststoffteil, was über den Dämpferkörper geschoben wird. Montage kann man selber machen, geht aber richtig bescheiden. Man muss Gewalt anwenden um den body sleeve über die Metallteile, die unter dem bottom out bumper sitzen drüber zu bekommen.
Bei mir ist nun mit dem sleeve die Feder quasi permanent in Kontakt. Das hört und spürt man auch.
Schön ist auch dieser Satz: "_... and has the task of wearing out over time while preserving the cylinder and the spring_". Das Teil hat 0,5mm Wandstärke, nach 2 Tagen fahren damit sind die Riefen bei mir schon bedenklich tief. Und der Abrieb an der Feder nimmt zwar durch die günstigere Reibpaarung theoretisch ab, ist jetzt aber deutlich großflächiger. Genau wie @theobviousfaker sagt:


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> typisch italienisch: High-end-performance, nur nicht lange.



Den ganzen Sachverhalt hab ich Cosmic Sports geschildert, die wollen bei Formula anfragen, was man da machen kann.


----------



## decade26 (30. Juni 2021)

F124 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Kunststoffteil, was über den Dämpferkörper geschoben wird. Montage kann man selber machen, geht aber richtig bescheiden. Man muss Gewalt anwenden um den body sleeve über die Metallteile, die unter dem bottom out bumper sitzen drüber zu bekommen.
> Bei mir ist nun mit dem sleeve die Feder quasi permanent in Kontakt. Das hört und spürt man auch.
> Schön ist auch dieser Satz: "_... and has the task of wearing out over time while preserving the cylinder and the spring_". Das Teil hat 0,5mm Wandstärke, nach 2 Tagen fahren damit sind die Riefen bei mir schon bedenklich tief. Und der Abrieb an der Feder nimmt zwar durch die günstigere Reibpaarung theoretisch ab, ist jetzt aber deutlich großflächiger. Genau wie @theobviousfaker sagt:
> 
> ...


Bei mir sieht es leider auch nicht besser aus. Sleeve und Feder sind die ganze Zeit in Kontakt. So sieht's nach einer Abfahrt auf meinem Hometrail aus..
Laut Cosmic Sports alles i.O.
Wirklich begeistert bin ich von der "Lösung" aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (30. Juni 2021)

Das ist doch bescheuert! Das muss denen doch bei der Entwicklung aufgefallen sein. Oder die federn haben jetzt in Serie einen zu finden Innendurchmesser.


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Juli 2021)

Bei einem EXT vom Kollegen sieht’s genauso aus. Das ist wohl der Nachteil großer Kolben und Gehäuse in Zusammenspiel mit Leichtbaufedern. Letztere biegen sich ja viel schneller aus der Achse als die ollen Standardfedern mit mehr Windungen, kleiner Steigung, dickerem Draht.
Ich versuche mal an den Plastiksleeve zu kommen. Das wird die Geräuschekulisse hoffentlich in einen angenehmeren Bereich verschieben.


----------



## Ahija (1. Juli 2021)

Ggf. kann hier auch mit einem selbstklebendem Filz Abhilfe geschaffen werden. 
Das sollte sowohl den Abrieb wie auch die Geräuschkulisse unterbinden, kostet einen Centbetrag, muss nicht mit Gewalt montiert werden und kann binnen 2min ausgetauscht werden, sollte es verschlissen sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Juli 2021)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ggf. kann hier auch mit einem selbstklebendem Filz Abhilfe geschaffen werden.
> Das sollte sowohl den Abrieb wie auch die Geräuschkulisse unterbinden, kostet einen Centbetrag, muss nicht mit Gewalt montiert werden und kann binnen 2min ausgetauscht werden, sollte es verschlissen sein.


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wenn die Feder ständig mit dem Sleeve in Kontakt ist, dann passt da doch nicht mal ein Blatt Papier durch. Das ist m.E. Pfusch!


----------



## Ahija (1. Juli 2021)

Pfusch ist der ständige Kontakt durch das "Verbesserungsteil" das mit Gewalt montiert werden muss.
Das weglassen und anstelle dessen das Filz zum Schutz.


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Juli 2021)

Das Filz ist eine gute Idee. Ich denke alternativ gerade an selbstvulkanisierendes Band oder an Schrumpfschlauch. Letzterer wird ja in Coil-Gabeln gegen Abrieb und Geräusche eingesetzt. Ich werde experimentieren und berichten.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Juli 2021)

Ich glaube, es wurde ja schon angesprochen: Die Feder sollte axial gelagert werden und da werde ich ich nun auch mal umsehen, weil der EXT Dämpfer zwar so ein Sleeve hat, aber toll ist die Lösung trotzdem nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es wurde ja schon angesprochen: Die Feder sollte axial gelagert werden und da werde ich ich nun auch mal umsehen, weil der EXT Dämpfer zwar so ein Sleeve hat, aber toll ist die Lösung trotzdem nicht.


Beim ext gibt es doch aber keine solchen Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Juli 2021)

Also bei meinem ist das Sleeve jetzt schon zerkratzt.


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Beim ext gibt es doch aber keine solchen Probleme.


Doch, sehe ich mit meinen eigenen Augen beim Kumpel.

Axiallager sind eine gute Idee! Werde heute mal nach einem passenden Maß schauen.

Gestern habe ich spontan ein Stück Schlauch (28“ Trekking) über den Dämpfer gezogen. Passt perfekt und lässt sich gut montieren. Heute schifft es wie Sau, Test frühestens morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Juli 2021)

Aber wenn schon die Feder am Body reibt, dann wird der Schlauch doch im Nu durch sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Also bei meinem ist das Sleeve jetzt schon zerkratzt.


Bei mir war da nix.


----------



## Ahija (6. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Aber wenn schon die Feder am Body reibt, dann wird der Schlauch doch im Nu durch sein.


Deshalb ja der Hinweis auf Filz.. das gibts auch in widerspenstig und damit haltbar.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juli 2021)

Ja klar aber dass wir uns hier darüber unterhalten ist schon absurd. Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht kannte ich bisher nur von Trial Parts, die keiner so richtig testet bevor sie auf den Markt geworfen werden. Beim MTB will ich das eher nicht.


----------



## Ahija (7. Juli 2021)

Na das ist doch schon lange so, dass das Produkt am Endkunden final getestet wird und die V1 Kunden die meisten Probleme damit haben. 
Wenn du dann als Firma geschickt agierst, schnell auf die Rückmeldungen eingehen kannst und im Bestfall Lösungen bietest und dich kulant zeigst, wird der Ablauf mit Lobeshymnen der User in die Welt hinausgetragen.

#Marketing


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Aber wenn schon die Feder am Body reibt, dann wird der Schlauch doch im Nu durch sein.


Klar, aber der Schlauch kostet nichts, er war schon Abfall. Und es ging schnell und _jetzt_. Problem erfolgreich auf morgen verschoben und Provisorien halten doch bekanntlich am längsten.


----------



## GioB (8. Juli 2021)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1296992
> Der MOD macht sich sehr gut in diesem Hobel. Bester Dämpfer den ich bisher hatte, v.a. gegenüber dem im Nachhinein echt seltsamen Float DPX2.
> 
> Allerdings nach jetzt wenigen Wochen Einsatz heftiger Abrieb durch spring buckling. Schon nach der ersten Ausfahrt war Lackabrieb auf der Innenseite der Feder erkennbar. Jetzt ist es deutlich am Dämpfergehäuse sichtbar. Die Witze schreiben sich von selbst... typisch italienisch: High-end-performance, nur nicht lange.
> ...


Hello, is the spring preload in the right range? 2mm min/5mm max(sag 30)
in my mod there is a washer to be mounted between the adjustment ring and the spring.
it seems that the spring is free to go left and right ... Yours sincerely John


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Juli 2021)

GioB schrieb:


> Hello, is the spring preload in the right range? 2mm min/5mm max(sag 30)
> in my mod there is a washer to be mounted between the adjustment ring and the spring.
> it seems that the spring is free to go left and right ... Yours sincerely John


spring preload: yes, its in the right range
Washer: Never seen one, didn't come with the shock or the springs. And yes, that enables the spring to move left and right, which I thought of als sloppy design from the start. Could you show me how these washers look like?


----------



## F124 (8. Juli 2021)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Washer: Never seen one, didn't come with the shock or the springs.


Der Washer ist ne stinknormale Metallscheibe mit dem Innen- und Außendurchmesser der Feder, vielleicht 1mm dick. Ist in den Dokumenten von Formula nirgendwo zu sehen. Bei mir gabs den zum Dämpfer dazu.



GioB schrieb:


> ... a washer to be mounted between the adjustment ring and the spring.


Laut cosmic sports gehört der "unter" die Feder. Kann man intepretieren wie man will. In verschiedenen IG-Posts hab ich den aber auch schon über der Feder, also zwischen Einsteller und Feder, gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GioB (9. Juli 2021)




----------



## Duderino11 (9. August 2021)

Hallo, 

in meinem neuen Rahmen ist der MOD verbaut. Die Vorspannung sollte nicht weniger wie 2mm betragen und nicht mehr wie 5mm. Bedeutet das: Den Vorspannring zudrehen bis die Feder fest sitzt und dann 2 mm weiter Richtung Dämpferende drehen? Das wäre dann meine minimale Vorspannung???Liege ich damit richtig. Bei meinem Superdeluxe waren es halt gut sichtbare Umdrehungen.... 

Danke


----------



## Ahija (9. August 2021)

@Duderino11 Hat nun nichts speziell mit dem FormulaMOD zu tun, sondern grundsätzlich mit Coildämpfern. Ich hänge das Bike dazu in den Bikeständer, drehe den Federteller an die Feder und dann genau so fest, dass es in Längsrichtung (Vorder- zu Hinterrad) nicht mehr klappert.

Geringstmögliche Vorspannung für bestes Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## Duderino11 (9. August 2021)

Ahija schrieb:


> @Duderino11 Hat nun nichts speziell mit dem FormulaMOD zu tun, sondern grundsätzlich mit Coildämpfern. Ich hänge das Bike dazu in den Bikeständer, drehe den Federteller an die Feder und dann genau so fest, dass es in Längsrichtung (Vorder- zu Hinterrad) nicht mehr klappert.
> 
> Geringstmögliche Vorspannung für bestes Ansprechverhalten.


Ja genau, und dann noch die 2mm? Das ist dann die Geringstmögliche Vorspannung laut Anleitung ?!….


----------



## Ahija (9. August 2021)

@Duderino11 Lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe und dann vergiss die Anleitung und die 2mm. ;-)


----------



## Duderino11 (9. August 2021)

Ahija schrieb:


> @Duderino11 Lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe und dann vergiss die Anleitung und die 2mm. ;-)


So habe ich es auch gemacht. Mir geht es nur ums Verständnis 
Erste Fahrt hab ich  hinter mir. Dämpfer plus Bike fürs Erste echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tight1989 (9. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Das ist ja interessant. Da fallen einige Rahmen weg. Macht es denn einen Unterschied, wenn die Kolbenstange um 90° gedreht wird?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1287637


hallo gibs dazu Erfahrungen hat vlt jemand denn dämpfer so eingebaut? hätte ihn gerne hab ein commencal meta tr.

lg.


----------



## Xayok (9. Oktober 2021)

tight1989 schrieb:


> hallo gibs dazu Erfahrungen hat vlt jemand denn dämpfer so eingebaut? hätte ihn gerne hab ein commencal meta tr.
> 
> lg.


Mach, du hast nur keine Garantie und Gewährleistung, heißt Service geht immer zu deinen Lasten.


----------



## GioB (9. Oktober 2021)

Guten Abend, im Handbuch steht, den Vorbau nicht um 90 ° zu drehen


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. November 2021)

Kleines Update: Die Rahmenschutzfolie funktioniert relativ gut, ist auf einer Seite aber nun auch schon zerfressen:


Wird zeit mir den originalen Plastikschoner schicken zu lassen.

Zweiter Punkt: der Vorspannring löst ab und zu. Ich wünsche mir einen feststellbaren wie bei Öhlins und EXT.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. November 2021)

GioB schrieb:


> Guten Abend, im Handbuch steht, den Vorbau nicht um 90 ° zu drehen


Fährt sich so ja auch kagge.


----------



## Irvine78 (9. November 2021)

Hi,
hätte mal paar Fragen an diejenigen die den Dämpfer fahren.
Haben die einzelnen CTS ne spürbar andere Charakteristik, so dass man sich das passende fürs jeweilige Bike raussuchen kann, oder ist das eher Marketing?

Mit 100 kg, kommen bei mir oft die zugstufen (speziell HSR) an die Grenzen, hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte in der Gewichtsklasse. Net dass ich dann mit sonem Känguru rumhüpf?

Welchen Innen- und Außendurchmesser haben denn die Originalfedern? und welche max Einbaulänge (Feder) bekommt man in nen 205er Trunnion? hätte noch paar Nukeproof und CaneCreek rumliegen
und des wär Top wenn ich die nutzen könnte.
Danke schonmal
Dirk


----------



## Daidai (2. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
habe hier einen 210x55mm, ausgefahren gemessene 210mm Einbaumaß.
Was aber irritiert: 
Unterkante gelbes Dämpferelement (also wo es in der Blechschale aufgenommen wird) bis Zylinderflansch messe ich max. 53mm.
D.h. selbst wenn das Dämpferelement auf Null (physikalisch unmöglich) gepresst werden könnte wären es keine 55mm Federweg.

Praktisch wohl eher 50, je nachdem wie der Dämpfer nachgibt.

Ist das bei euch auch so?

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## poo-cocktail (3. Dezember 2021)

decade26 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand schon eine andere Feder in seinem Mod? Ne SAR z.B?


Ich hab eine EXT Feder verbaut weil ich eine leicht härtere Feder ausprobieren wollte.  Meine 300er hat auch am Body geschliffen. Mit der EXT Feder schleift nichts mehr!


----------



## mrwulf (12. Januar 2022)

Daidai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe hier einen 210x55mm, ausgefahren gemessene 210mm Einbaumaß.
> Was aber irritiert:
> Unterkante gelbes Dämpferelement (also wo es in der Blechschale aufgenommen wird) bis Zylinderflansch messe ich max. 53mm.
> ...


Der Teller, in dem der Anschlagpuffer sitzt ist eine Art Schüssel. Das geht nochmal rd. 2-3mm rein. Die Kolbenstange bzw. der Hub beträgt exakt 55mm, aber durch den Anschlagpuffer wirst du die, wenn überhaupt, nur im krassesten Einschlag mal ausnutzen. Muss so sein, der aktuelle Fox DHX2 hat auch so einen hohen Anschlagpuffer und somit ne schöne Endprogression.


----------



## F124 (20. Januar 2022)

Ich hab meinen Dämpfer heute wieder zurück bekommen. Zwischenzeitlich war er in Italien und es gibt einige Veränderungen. Das Sleeve sieht anders aus, der Rebound Versteller auch und der obere Federtelle hat jetzt einen Gewindestift zum sichern. Auch hab ich das Gefühl, dass das Gewinde vom Trunnion Mount und vom Federteller neu aussehen. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass da einige Schrammen dran waren. Die Seriennummer am unteren Mount und der Kratzer da unten sind aber geblieben.

Falls jemand den Dämpfer haben möchte: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1559931-formula-mod-205x65-trunnion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gleiser (22. Januar 2022)

Weiß jemand ob das Thema mit der Eyletausrichtung nach wie vor aktuell ist? Hätte ansonsten den Dämpfer gerne in meinem Ripmo ausprobiert.............. so bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das eine kluge Idee ist. Danke und lg


----------



## olm06 (13. Februar 2022)

Grüß euch beim neuen Rahmen mit dem Formula Mod Dämpfer kauf brauch ich die passende Feder wo find ich diese Info ?


----------



## Xayok (13. Februar 2022)

olm06 schrieb:


> Grüß euch beim neuen Rahmen mit dem Formula Mod Dämpfer kauf brauch ich die passende Feder wo find ich diese Info ?


Normalerweise wird dir der Bikehersteller diese Info geben, was er für dein jeweiliges Gewicht empfiehlt. Rüstest du nach, oder kaufst du das Rad, und der Dämpfer ist serienmäßig verbaut?

Ansonsten hilf die übliche Rechnung, Hinterbau Übersetzungsverältnis, durchschnittliches Fahrergewicht, Umrechnung in lbs. Das gibt dir die grobe Richtung an, welche Feder es sein sollte.


----------



## tight1989 (13. Februar 2022)

Spring Calculator - TF Tuned
					

Spring Calculator - TF Tuned are experts in mountain bike and bicycle suspension service and repair, including setting-up the for you and your bike




					www.tftuned.com


----------



## smlrto (11. März 2022)

gibts bereits echte erfahrungen?
finde kaum tests zum dämpfer.


----------



## Tobiwan (21. März 2022)

Frage an die Runde:

Im Piggy befindet sich ein Ventil zum Befüllen.
Wisst ihr wieviel Druck beaufschlagt ist?
Und wie viel darf der Druck erhöht werden?


----------



## intrasurg (27. März 2022)

Guck mal im Video zum CTS Tausch, da wirds gesagt...


----------



## Tobiwan (27. März 2022)

Danke, also fix 95psi. Hhhmm, ich hätte für harte Landungen gerne mehr Progression. Meint ihr das kann das grüne CTS leisten? Ich glaub’s eigentlich nicht


----------



## intrasurg (27. März 2022)

Ausprobieren. 
wenn die so funktionieren wie bei den Gabeln, dann verändern sie die Charakteristik der Dämpfung spürbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (5. April 2022)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Danke, also fix 95psi. Hhhmm, ich hätte für harte Landungen gerne mehr Progression. Meint ihr das kann das grüne CTS leisten? Ich glaub’s eigentlich nicht


Es ist vermutlich nicht die Progression, die du meinst: Die Dämpfungscharakteristik ist beim  CTS Kraft- und damit mittelbar Geschwindigkeitsabhängig (siehe Achsenbeschriftungen des Bildes). 

Härtere Landungen korrelieren damit zwar ganz gut, aber d.h. dass die Dämpfung dann über den ganzen Weg etwas härter ist.
Das ist keine klassische "Endprogression", die erreicht man nur über eine progressive Feder oder einen _zusätzlichen Dämpfer_. Der Bumper im MOD (das Elastomer) ist ein solcher Zusatzdämpfer (und Zusatzfeder, wenn auch nur schwach), der erst im letzten Drittel wirkt. Andere Beispiele sind der HBO im EXT Storia oder der "Dashpot" (simpelster hydraulischer Dämpfer) im Smashpot-Kit von Vorsprung.

Wo wir schon dabei sind: Falls du dich fragst, warum man Endprogression sowohl mit Feder als auch mit Zusatzdämpfer erzeugen kann, denk über Energie nach. Sowohl die zusätzliche Federkraft (einer progressiven Feder am Ende des Federwegs) als auch der zusätzliche Dämpfer nehmen Energie auf. Der Unterschied ist, dass der Dämpfer die Energie "frisst", die Feder aber speichert. D.h. beim wieder ausfedern musst du mit einer progressiven Feder die Energie wieder in die Arme aufnehmen, während der Zusatzdämpfer diese schon in Wärme umgewandelt hat. Ich halte daher zusätzliche Bottom-Out Dämpfer als die bessere Lösung und gerade bei der Gabel ist das für mich ein sofort und deutlich spürbarer Unterschied (ich habe von Luftfeder auf Smashpot, d.h. Stahlfeder + Zusatzdämpfer umgerüstet).


----------



## flipdascrip (14. Juni 2022)

Tach ihr MODer!
Meiner ist obenrum ein bissl inkontinent.
Wird wohl eher schwierig selbst zu beheben sein oder?
Gibts eigentlich Service-Anleitungen?


----------



## poo-cocktail (15. Juni 2022)

Hab das schonmal an einem MOD gesehen. Check mal ob das Gehäuse richtig in das Eyelet (Trunnion Ausgleichsbehälter Teil) geschraubt ist.
Es wird sich allerdings dann vermutlich wieder selbst lösen, also eher eine kurzfristige Lösung.
Je nachdem wieviel Öl du schon verloren hast kommst du eh nicht um den Service / Einschicken drumrum.

bzgl. Serviceanleitungen. Schonmal auf der Formula website geschaut?


----------



## flipdascrip (15. Juni 2022)

Ich könnte mal mit Bandschlüssel und eingespanntem Dämpferkopf versuchen ob der sich festziehen lässt.

Habe die HP schon durchsucht und google befragt. Scheint nicht gewünscht dass der Endkunde Hand anlegt.
Wer serviced denn das Teil? Nur Formula selbst oder kann jemand einen der einschlägigen Fahrwerkstuner empfehlen?


----------



## esmirald_h (16. Juni 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Ich könnte mal mit Bandschlüssel und eingespanntem Dämpferkopf versuchen ob der sich festziehen lässt.
> 
> Habe die HP schon durchsucht und google befragt. Scheint nicht gewünscht dass der Endkunde Hand anlegt.
> Wer serviced denn das Teil? Nur Formula selbst oder kann jemand einen der einschlägigen Fahrwerkstuner empfehlen?


Google 😉


----------



## Johannes_Mido (19. Juli 2022)

Moin zusammen, in meinem letzten Enduro war ein Formula Fahrwerk verbaut was ich ziemlich geil fand (selva und mod). Jetzt habe ich ein canyon spectral 125 cf7 und bin mit dem bike ansich super zufrieden, würde aber gerne wieder einen Formula MOD fahren. 210x50mm für 125mm Federweg. Wie finde ich denn heraus, welcher Formula MOD genau passt und mit welchem Tune? Bei Rockshox und Fox steht ja immer der tune drauf (wobei ich nicht weiß ob ich den LL tune vom RS select dämpfer auf coil übertragen kann).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Juli 2022)

Johannes_Mido schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, in meinem letzten Enduro war ein Formula Fahrwerk verbaut was ich ziemlich geil fand (selva und mod). Jetzt habe ich ein canyon spectral 125 cf7 und bin mit dem bike ansich super zufrieden, würde aber gerne wieder einen Formula MOD fahren. 210x50mm für 125mm Federweg. Wie finde ich denn heraus, welcher Formula MOD genau passt und mit welchem Tune? Bei Rockshox und Fox steht ja immer der tune drauf (wobei ich nicht weiß ob ich den LL tune vom RS select dämpfer auf coil übertragen kann).


Bestimmst du den Tune nicht mit dem CTS?


----------



## Johannes_Mido (20. Juli 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Bestimmst du den Tune nicht mit dem CTS?


Im Prinzip ist das beim MOD so, stimmt. Die Frage ist nur, welcher 😂 die dinger sind ja nicht so günstig 🙈


----------



## Xayok (20. Juli 2022)

Johannes_Mido schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist das beim MOD so, stimmt. Die Frage ist nur, welcher 😂 die dinger sind ja nicht so günstig 🙈


Bei dem Dämpfer sind alle CTS dabei?

Ein CTS ist verbaut, zwei weitere sind dabei, meines Wissens nach, waren es ursprünglich drei, sind weitere dazu gekommen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2022)

Xayok schrieb:


> Bei dem Dämpfer sind alle CTS dabei?


Nur zwei wenn ich mich nicht erinnere.


----------



## Xayok (20. Juli 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Nur zwei wenn ich mich nicht erinnere.


Eines ist verbaut, zwei sind dabei = 3

Gold, grün, orange, alles dabei.


----------



## Johannes_Mido (20. Juli 2022)

Xayok schrieb:


> Eines ist verbaut, zwei sind dabei = 3
> 
> Gold, grün, orange, alles dabei.


Danke für die info. Da der dämpfer damals in meinem Rad werksseitig verbaut war, hatte ich da kein weiteres dabei. Aber wenn man ihn separat kauft, sind alle dabei, das ist cool  danke euch!


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. September 2022)

smlrto schrieb:


> gibts bereits echte erfahrungen?
> finde kaum tests zum dämpfer.


Ich hol das mal hoch.


----------



## flipdascrip (18. September 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ich hol das mal hoch.


Meine Meinung

Pro:
Geile Performance
CTS ist ne feine Sache
Richtig leicht!

Contra:
Es passt eigentl. nur die Formula Feder und die ist halt leicht aber nicht gerade günstig.
Keine Anleitung für selfservice


----------



## loam (18. September 2022)

Was ham die denn für nen ID die Federn?


----------



## flipdascrip (18. September 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Was ham die denn für nen ID die Federn?


Ca. 37-38 mm.
Sind halt auch recht kurz.
55mm Hub ist z.b. 110mm lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (18. September 2022)

Da fällt mir ein: Ich hätte hier noch eine gebrauchte 55-500 abzugeben. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Christian126 (27. September 2022)

Moin in die Runde. Gibt es für den MOD Einbaubuchsen in folgenden Abmaßen: 8mm x 22,2mm? Finde dazu leider nichts🤔


----------



## alteoma301 (9. Oktober 2022)

wären das nicht die Standardteile, die du von jedem Hersteller nehmen kannst?


----------



## paulderpete (11. Oktober 2022)

RCZ Bike hat den Mod 210*55mm gerade im Angebot:





__





						FORMULA Rear Shock MOD Coil 210x55mm Spring 300Lb Black (18665/18710) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FORMULA Rear Shock MOD Coil 210x55mm Spring 300Lb Black (18665/18710)</strong><br /><br /></p> <p>210x55mm<br />CTS Compression Tuning System<br />Adjustment: Lockout, rebound control and compression<br />Including the Spring 300Lb</p> <




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## JDEM (11. Oktober 2022)

paulderpete schrieb:


> RCZ Bike hat den Mod 210*55mm gerade im Angebot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcher Rabattcode?


----------



## paulderpete (11. Oktober 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Welcher Rabattcode?



RCZ ist ausverkauft....

Dafür hier185 er trunnion



			https://www.bike24.de/p1419097.html


----------



## tobi2410 (16. Oktober 2022)

Mein MOD quietscht neuerdings bei Kompression im gelockten Zustand ziemlich laut und federt dabei manchmal ruckelnd ein. Offen ist er bis jetzt unauffällig. 
Ist das schonmal bei jemandem aufgetreten und wenn ja, hat ein normaler Service gereicht, um das Problem zu beheben?


----------



## flipdascrip (17. Oktober 2022)

tobi2410 schrieb:


> Mein MOD quietscht neuerdings bei Kompression im gelockten Zustand ziemlich laut und federt dabei manchmal ruckelnd ein. Offen ist er bis jetzt unauffällig.
> Ist das schonmal bei jemandem aufgetreten und wenn ja, hat ein normaler Service gereicht, um das Problem zu beheben?


Das quietschen war bei meinem genau so. Dachte ehrlich gesagt das muss so (gebraucht gekauft). Als er dann siffte hab ich ihn zum service geschickt. Seither quietscht er nimmer.


----------



## tobi2410 (18. Oktober 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Das quietschen war bei meinem genau so. Dachte ehrlich gesagt das muss so (gebraucht gekauft). Als er dann siffte hab ich ihn zum service geschickt. Seither quietscht er nimmer.


Gut dann werde ich meinen bei Gelegenheit auch mal wegschicken oder schauen, ob man das selbst hinbekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Oktober 2022)

Zur Info. Man liest ja in einem der wenigen zerbricht
Testberichte, dass der Mod an das Bike angepasst wird (so wie bei EXT). Das stimmt aber es wird nur OEM vorgenommen und nicht für den Endkunden.


----------



## flipdascrip (18. Oktober 2022)

tobi2410 schrieb:


> Gut dann werde ich meinen bei Gelegenheit auch mal wegschicken oder schauen, ob man das selbst hinbekommt.


Ich habe keine servicanleitungen gefunden. Falls du den erfolgreich selbst servicen kannst würde ich mich natürlich über eine Erfahrungsbericht freuen.


----------



## moerk (9. November 2022)

Hier auch nochmal....


Weiss hier evt jemand ob bei komplettbikes mit dem mod ifdR auch die anderen zwei CTS -Einsätze mitkommen?


----------



## mtbMonte (10. November 2022)

Glaube nicht dass man die dazubekommt, aber ist vllt auch abhängig vom Hersteller...ich kriege heute mein Tyee mit MOD-Dämpfer von Propain geliefert und schreibe dann nochmal kurz ob was dabei war


----------



## mtbMonte (10. November 2022)

Also bei meinem Tyee ist das orangene CTS (medium) verbaut und es gab keine zusätzlichen CTS-Einsätze dazu.


----------



## PraterRadler (10. November 2022)

mtbMonte schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Tyee ist das orangene CTS (medium) verbaut und es gab keine zusätzlichen CTS-Einsätze dazu.


Hast Du denn ein aktuelles Modell vom Mod erhalten einschließlich Madenschrauben-Sicherung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (10. November 2022)

PraterRadler schrieb:


> Hast Du denn ein aktuelles Modell vom Mod erhalten einschließlich Madenschrauben-Sicherung?


Was das?


----------



## smlrto (10. November 2022)

ich hab mein tyee seit sommer und habe keine seperaten CTS bekommen. das orangene war verbaut. hatte auch extra bei propain gefragt. die meinten dazu, dass der aufschlag für den dämpfer sei so schon sehr niedrig sei und deswegen weitere CTS, die bei regulären käufen des dämpfers ja dazu gegeben werden, daher nicht inkludiert sind.
der orangene ist wohl auch der ideale für den hinterbau wenn ich das richtig verstehe.




__





						CTS – Formula
					






					www.rideformula.com
				



grün und gold wären wohl auch noch geeignet. wobei dann grün sich deutlich progressiver verhalten müsste und gold vielleicht für sehr leichte fahrer oder traillastigere anwendung passt.
straffere feder goldenes valve könnte vllt interessant sein. so als idee.


----------



## PraterRadler (10. November 2022)

F124 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Dämpfer heute wieder zurück bekommen. Zwischenzeitlich war er in Italien und es gibt einige Veränderungen. Das Sleeve sieht anders aus, der Rebound Versteller auch und der obere Federtelle hat jetzt einen Gewindestift zum sichern. Auch hab ich das Gefühl, dass das Gewinde vom Trunnion Mount und vom Federteller neu aussehen. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass da einige Schrammen dran waren. Die Seriennummer am unteren Mount und der Kratzer da unten sind aber geblieben.
> 
> Falls jemand den Dämpfer haben möchte: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1559931-formula-mod-205x65-trunnion





flipdascrip schrieb:


> Was das?


Siehe Bild + obiges Zitat.
Interessiert mich, da ich auch einen Rahmen+Mod bestellen möchte, aber mir keinen Ärger mit Kinderkrankheiten einhandeln möchte.


----------



## loam (10. November 2022)

Endlich gibt es mittlerweile bei vielen Herstellern diese Feststellung per Madenschraube oder mit anderen Systemen am Verstellring (Fox, EXT zb.). Find isch gut ! 
Das war früher irgendwie immer kacke, ohne sone Sicherung.


----------



## mtbMonte (10. November 2022)

@PraterRadler 
Ich bin momentan nicht zuhause, werde morgen nachschauen ob der Dämpfer eine Madenschrauebn-Sicherung hat und bescheid geben.


----------



## mtbMonte (11. November 2022)

Der Mod-Dämpfer bei meinem neuen Tyee besitzt eine Madenschrauben-Sicherung genau wie auf dem Foto von @PraterRadler weiter oben zu sehen ist und auch das Sleeve schaut genau so aus wie auf dem Bild, d.h. bei Propain kriegt man wohl die aktuellen Modelle.

_edit_ Bild eingefügt


----------



## loam (11. November 2022)

NSMB.com - Formula MOD Shock - Review
					

Italian racing heritage takes on the world of mountain bike suspension.




					nsmb.com


----------



## flipdascrip (18. November 2022)

Das Gewinde ist in meinem Federteller auch schon drin. Die Madenschraube fehlt.


----------



## Sebinski (18. November 2022)

Hab mir unlängst einen auf Bike24 gekauft, da bekommt man auch das aktuellste Modell geschickt. Die Dämpferpumpe ist aber eine andere als auf der Formula Seite gezeigt (was aber eigenrlich auch wurst ist).
Bisschen ärgerlich finde ich, dass, aufgrund des geringen Abstandes zum Ausgleichsbehälter, keine RS Federn passen, da diese wohl reiben würden.
Hat jemand eine Sprindex verbaut? Passt die?


----------



## mtbMonte (18. November 2022)

@Sebinski
Ob sie sicher passt kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber als Propain bei mir die bestellte 500er Feder nicht liefern konnte hat mir der Mitarbeiter eine Sprindex vorgeschlagen, aber da war dann auch nur eine viel zu weiche vorrätig. Lässt also vermuten dass die passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulderpete (19. November 2022)

Hat jemand noch Interesse an einem Mod Dämpfer in 230*65? ;-)


----------



## Elipirelli (24. November 2022)

paulderpete schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch Interesse an einem Mod Dämpfer in 230*65? ;-)


Ich würde tauschen gegen meinen 185x55mm Mod


----------

